# Airkewld Issues



## boschbolloway (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have a beetle with front airkewld suspension now the comressor runs and air is getting to the tank however when I go to lift the car nothing happens. Its like there is noy enough air to do it? 

The tank fills very slowly and the compressor has never turned off by itself? Couls it be the pressure switch? Its a viair compressor 280c are these prone to issues?

Any help would be appreciated as im selling the car soon 

Thanks Guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you sure it's a 280c and not a 380c?


----------



## boschbolloway (Sep 12, 2012)

yes definitely a 280c


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

What year bug? Ball joint or link pin front end? It takes over 150psi to lift the front of a king pin front end so check what psi switch you have. You might not be getting enough psi in your tank to lift the car. You will also have to buy the shock bolt relocater kit for the lower control arm and it might raise around at around 130 psi on a link pin front end. Just did a 64 bug with a friend.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

What pressure switch are you running?? A 280 is not going to fill very fast at all and will only fill to 150psi maximum. If you are running a higher pressure switch i would recommend switching to the lowest switch you can find. Even at 150psi it is only filling up at .51cfm. And even so it will take you forever to get to 150psi because of the duty cycle only being 30% @ 100psi and even lower at 150psi. This compressor i would not recommend for an airride setup for those reasons.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

1490R32 said:


> What year bug? Ball joint or link pin front end? It takes over 150psi to lift the front of a king pin front end so check what psi switch you have. You might not be getting enough psi in your tank to lift the car. You will also have to buy the shock bolt relocater kit for the lower control arm and it might raise around at around 130 psi on a link pin front end. Just did a 64 bug with a friend.


The PSI it takes to raise a car depends on the diameter of the bag itself. If you use skinny bags then it will take more pressure, the wider the bags the less pressure it takes


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

How old is the compressor? Do you have a gauge for the tank?
sounds like it isn't building enough pressure to lift. Also how big is the tank?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> The PSI it takes to raise a car depends on the diameter of the bag itself. If you use skinny bags then it will take more pressure, the wider the bags the less pressure it takes


He is using Airkewld air ride so I assume he is not running bags up front but the air shocks that are very small in diameter and run on 1/4 inch line. Airkewld uses air shocks up front because the weight of the car is nothing but because of the geometry of the suspension it requires a lot of psi to lift the front.


----------



## boschbolloway (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Guys its a 1969 beetle. It had air shocks on the front and yes I agree it is almost like there isnt enough pressure to fill the tank and it does take ages to fill !! The compressor is barely a year old. I dont have a gauge on the tank only for te bags up front these have only ever raised to 150 psi but usually drive when at 100psi. What does everyone suggest I try please? Cheapest way possible? Apreciated all of your replies.


----------



## boschbolloway (Sep 12, 2012)

If anyone could steer me to where i can get a pressure switch from also would be great.


----------



## boschbolloway (Sep 12, 2012)

Also can I upgrade the compressor to say a 400c and will that be better for filling the tank or is there a similar cheaper product availabvle? I just want my air on tap basically and not have to wait forever to do


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

What about the feed line off the compressor? Do you have any inline flow controls? If so pull those out and see if it helps. I had a similar problem earlier this year and it was a jammed up flow control.


----------



## boschbolloway (Sep 12, 2012)

what does the flow control look like sozz to be dumb but im not that technically minded


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

How big is the tank? The compressor may be done. A Viair 400c is a great pump to 150 psi. Many people here run them daily.


----------



## boschbolloway (Sep 12, 2012)

Right I have disconnected all the pipes and the compressor well I could blow harder out my mouth !!


----------

